# Red Georgia clay in soap?



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone use this in their soap recipe, guess most probably use Kaolin Clay but I have a jar of this Georgia clay (red) that I'd like to use but I was wondering if anyone has tried it. Would rather not ruin a whole batch of soap it someone already knows it won't work. I do cold processed soap in case it matters.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, I made a batch of sheep tallow, goat milk, coconut oil, almond oil, kind of everything but the kitchen sink soap and I added a tbsp of ground Georgia clay to it and so far it looks and smells great. I added a touch of aloe and clover fragrance to it and in two weeks I'll try a bar out and see how it turned out. If anyone is interested I'll post what I think about it.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds interesting! Did it do much to color the soap? I haven't soaped in quite some time, but when I used the kaolin, I think I used more than a tablespoon---but I guess it depends on the size of the batch. Please post your results, and I would love to see a pic.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

It did color the soap a bit but the batch still looks good. It didn't turn out red like I thought it would but more like a tan-brown color with flecks of the Georgia clay. Even though I ground it, it still made small clumps in the soap. There isn't anything that would hurt anyone in there, no sharp edges from the clay. Even though it's only a week old, I'll use a small sample bar tonight when I take a shower to see how it lathers, smells, and cleans. Thanks for asking, it's kind of exciting to come up with a recipe all on my own. Of course I'm probably a pretty boring person to find soap making this exciting but that's ok.


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

I tried a bit of this batch in the shower this morning and it is so nice. It may be a bit drying but it's hard to tell because it's winter and my skin is super dry and itchy right now. But my face was literally glowing after my shower, it did kind of feel like I had put a clay mask on. Not as deep cleaning as a real mask would be but it did feel a little detoxifying. I really like this batch and would recommend doing this if they have a chance to get their hands on some Georgia red clay. This is my recipe, 21% almond oil, 12 % cocoa butter, 23.8% coconut oil, 9.52% palm oil, 12% sunflower oil, 22% sheep tallow. I had about a tbsp of finely ground Georgia clay in there and maybe 1/2 ounce of fragrance. The sheep tallow really grabs the fragrance and intensifies it so I don't need much. I also used goat milk instead of water but added a few ounces extra of distilled water to make the batch thin enough so it wouldn't cast on me right after trace, which I've had a lot of problems with in the past.


----------

